# My Bulldog girl 7 weeks pregnant



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

This will be Lillys second litter she is nearly 4 and bless her she's huge


----------



## Blaxen (May 4, 2008)

OMG I'm surprised she is able to still walk  good luck when the time comes and lot's of pictures please  did she whelp herself last time or was it a section?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

WOW she looks fit to burst bless her  please keep us updated on how she gets on


----------



## esiteans (Oct 25, 2008)

Looks like you're going to have a LOT of new family members


----------



## chrismac (Aug 13, 2008)

Fantastic! More english bullies!

I am interested, will she need a C Section?


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

OMG I think you are going to be busyhmy: I hope things go OK with the birth will it be an elective cesarean? Cant wait to see pics of the pups, Will they be as cute as Winston!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

OMG she looks fit to bust!!! Not doubting you but are you sure shes seven weeks??? correct me if I'm wrong but should the pregneance last between 60-67 days??? What will she look like if she goes another 2 weeks.

Sorry to ask so many questions (just curious) was she this big last time??? how long did she carry for last time???


all the best
Sue
Can't wait to the the bruisers when the are born:001_smile::001_smile:


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

she is day 51 today from her first mate we did 2 she was big last time aswell she had 11 !!
It will defo be a section she had them day 60 last time i imagine it will be about the same this time

Ill post plenty of pics when they arrive xx


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

ELEVEN OMG Is that a lot for a bulldog? I suppose that's a lot for any dog,I was always under the impression they had quite small litters! At least if it is another big litter she is having a cesarean cos that's a lot of dogs to push out!!! Good luck


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

WOW that is alot of puppies for a bully!!!
Keep us updated look forward to piccies


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

Are we taking bets on how many this time then???? -


----------



## chiangel (Sep 12, 2008)

Im sorry to sound rude, but what is the point of breeding from a bitch if you know she has to have a c-section to get them out???????


----------



## Kenmillix (Sep 15, 2008)

tut^^^^ 

bless her, she looks upset, poor girl, they gunna be gorgeous tho, keep us updated!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

poor gal, hope they come sooner rather than later, she looks so uncomfy aw. all the best x


----------



## Blaxen (May 4, 2008)

chiangel said:


> Im sorry to sound rude, but what is the point of breeding from a bitch if you know she has to have a c-section to get them out???????


Alot of breeds are just known to have to have sections because they will have alot of complications..... Bulldogs being one of them. As long as they are not over bred from then I can't see a problem. Surely it is better to have a litter delivered safely by a section so mum and pups are fine than let a bitch struggle possibly resulting in losing all pups and your bitch 

Edited to say that I mean that not All bulldogs will need a section, but it is a known that they can be difficult whelpers along with many other breeds


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

chiangel said:


> Im sorry to sound rude, but what is the point of breeding from a bitch if you know she has to have a c-section to get them out???????


Its not rude to ask a question 

Due to size of pups head and shoulders most Bulldogs cant self whelp some do without probs most that try may deliver 1 or 2 then encounter probs and need a section its not ideal but they do recover really well and i only let my girls have 2 litters


----------



## Solitaire (Jan 6, 2008)

Just seen this post and your girlie looks fit to pop  she reminds me of a past Dane girl I had, my Jazz used to look ready to drop weeks before her due date.

Good luck with the puppies


----------



## flloyd (Aug 10, 2008)

i would like to breed my bully too,but as a born worrier i keep changing my mind when the time comes, i worry that something will happen to her and that she wont be the same afterwards. i also worry that the money ive put aside for vet bills wont be enough. 
can anyone tell me how much i should have for things like scans, vet checks, c-sections etc. i know that obviously if there were complications it would be loads more. im so indecisive that if i find i havent enough money that will make my mind up!


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

awww bless her sheshuge we had 6 staffie pups and that was hard work 11 must be a nightmare lol i'd be 4 ever head countin them good luck


----------



## jenasis2822 (Oct 4, 2008)

she is so beautiful best of luck with c-section i hope all goes well xx congratulations its lovely to see responsible breeding


----------

